# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Zoti ka vdekur dhe ne e kemi vrare. Niçe

## Hipnotizuesssi

Si mund ta vrasim Zotin?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Kur ai zot mos te kete me besimtar.

----------


## Archon

Po ne qofte se nuk egziston,perse duhet vrare???

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

Me pelqyen shume qe te dyja pergjigjet.
Une e kam menduar keshtu: Njeriu krijoi Zotin sipas fytyres se tij. Krijuesi ka fuqine e te shkaterruarit mbi krijimin e tij.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

> Si mund ta vrasim Zotin?


Kjo eshte nje pyetje retorike, dicka e pakonceptueshme.  LOL , si mund ta vrasesh zotin?!kur ai ka gjithcka ne dore   :i merzitur:  :Mos:

----------


## Maqellarjot

Ne e krijuam...ne e vram.  Krijuam zotin ne imazhin tone per ta ngritur njerezimin nga balta, nga instiktet kafsherore.  Por duke mos qen te aft per te qendruar ne kete rruge ndertuar mbi virtyte, rruga e vetme qe te conte drejt  umanizmit qe per nje kohe shume te gjate, mund te arriheshte vetem nepermjet 'mesazhit te Zotit', e vram.  Thjesht sepse eshte me e leht  te pranosh natyren tende te mbushur me vese dhe dobesi sesa ta luftosh.  Eshte me e leht te zvarritesh sesa te mbash peshen  e rend te  shpirtit endacak qe do te mbetet gjithmone bosh, i papermbushur thjesht per faktin se eshte  koshient se ardhje ne kete bote nuk ishte e vullnetshme dhe tani eshte i 'detyruar' per te jetuar.   Qenie qe nuk duron dote vetmine, monotonine sepse ne keto caste i shfaqet  bota ashtu sic eshte dhe jo sic e deshiron  Qenie patetike  e  mirefillet.

Pra emri i temes si shprehje eshte :  'per te gjith dhe asnje'  :shkelje syri: !

----------


## Wordless

> Si mund ta vrasim Zotin?


Hall i madh të paska zën ! Me nxitim të madh e ke mar këtë ateizmin tënd ?!! Pse nuk fillon të vrasësh veset e tua të këqija (askush nuk është perfekt apo jo ? ) Pastaj vrit Zotin !! Pra, bëhu më i mirë se ai Zoti që do të vrasësh, pastaj diskutojmë mbi mënyrën se si mund ta vrasim.

----------


## maratonomak

vetem Nice dhe ne qe e kuptojme ate [Nicen] dime si mund ta vrasim Zotin ;

duke vrare veten , do mund te vrasesh edhe Zotin qe jeton brenda teje .

sigurisht qe nuk mund ta vrasim veten . ashtu sic beri edhe Nice i cili nga kjo pamundesi iu shkaktua vdekja me heret sec pritej.

----------


## Wordless

> vetem Nice dhe ne qe e kuptojme ate [Nicen] dime si mund ta vrasim Zotin ;
> 
> duke vrare veten , do mund te vrasesh edhe Zotin qe jeton brenda teje .
> 
> sigurisht qe nuk mund ta vrasim veten . ashtu sic beri edhe Nice i cili nga kjo pamundesi iu shkaktua vdekja me heret sec pritej.


Ai luajti nga mëndja e kokës fare i ziu !! Si duket, e ka shtrydhur trurin shumë duke gjetur përgjigje se si ta vrasë Zotin lol

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Kur me ndodh te shoh filozofime te ketij niveli befasues, nga ku, pretendohet se burimi i ketij frymezimi te pashoq filozofik buron nga Niçe, me duhet te pranoj qe me lendohen ndjenjat. :( Me duhet serish t'i jap të drejtë Heidegger, i cili pikërisht iu drejtohej rasteve të tilla. 
Niçe vuante per njerëzimin; vuante kur e shihte të gënjyer dhe të humbur, të mashtruar dhe të nënshtruar, prandaj ai i bënte thirrje njerëzimit që "të vriste" këtë njeriun e gënjyer, të mashtruar e të nënshtruar që kishte qenë për shekuj e shekuj. Mbinjeriu, ishte njeriu që ka vrarë njeriun frikacak brenda tij, njeriun e verbër, njeriun që i pëlqen të jetojë gënjeshtrën që i është shërbyer si shpëtim, duke iu nënshtruar doktrinave fetare, zotave të rremë, profetëve të rremë që e trajtojnë si skllav njeriun dhe i ofrojnë jetën e përtejmë: dikujt parajsën e dikujt ferrin. Ky lloj virtyti i rremë që përhapej nga këto lloj doktrinash, duhej "vrarë", _që të lindë mbinjeriu, njeriu i vërtetë, ai që kërkon dhe jeton me të vërtetën, ai që sfidon vetveten për t'u lartësuar._ 

Sa për referencë:
_- Kur unë bërtas: “Mallkuar qofshin të gjithë demonët burracakë që keni në trup, që duan veç të qurraviten, të plasin duart për lutje e adhurime” ata ulërijnë: “Zarathusrtra është ateist!”
Më shumë se të gjithë ulërijnë mjeshtërit e tyre të nënshtrimit, por pikërisht në veshët e tyre do të më pëlqente të ulërija: “Po! Unë jam Zarathustra, ateisti!”
Ah, këta mjeshtrit e nënshtrimit! Futen kudo ku ka meskinë, të sëmurë e zgjebarak si morrat. Vetëm neveria ime më mban nga dëshira për t’i shkelmuar.
Epo mirë, atëherë! Unë jam Zarathustra ateisti. Ku do t’i gjej të ngjashmit e mi? Të ngjashmit e mi janë të gjithë ata që i diktojnë vetes vullnetin e tyre dhe që i heqin asaj çdo lloj nënshtrimi. Unë jam Zarathustra, ateisti. E pjek çdo rast në tiganin tim. Vetëm kur piqet mirë, e quaj si ushqimin tim e i uroj mirëseardhjen.
Po ç’iu flas e ç’iu ulërij kot, kur nuk keni veshë për të dëgjuar?!”_

Niçe nuk vdiq i çmendur, ishte tejet i zgjuar për të jetuar dhe u kuptuar mes mizerjeve me formë 'njeriu'.

...dhe sa për këtë që, na e bëtë bozë sikur po na e thoni ju për herë të parë:



> Njeriu krijoi Zotin sipas fytyres se tij


 


> Ne e krijuam...ne e vram. Krijuam zotin ne imazhin tone


lërjani autorsinë atij Zotit tjetër që i përket: Volterit.. dhe ta keni parasysh që të paktën ta trajtoni si duhet: "Njeriu krijoi zotin sipas shëmbëlltyrës së tij" - ishte një ironi e tij rreth fallsitetit dhe mizorisë së fesë, cilësi vdekatare dhe gjakatare që i mvisheshin atij "Zoti" që kërkonte nënshtrim dhe flijim njerëzish për 'të, s'ishin gjë tjetër veçse vese njerëzore, ose më saktë i një grupi klerikësh krimba dhe gjakatarë.

----------

Gentian_gr (06-01-2014)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kur me ndodh te shoh filozofime te ketij niveli befasues, nga ku, pretendohet se burimi i ketij frymezimi te pashoq filozofik buron nga Niçe, me duhet te pranoj qe me lendohen ndjenjat.  Me duhet serish t'i jap të drejtë Heidegger, i cili pikërisht iu drejtohej rasteve të tilla. 
> Niçe vuante per njerëzimin; vuante kur e shihte të gënjyer dhe të humbur, të mashtruar dhe të nënshtruar, prandaj ai i bënte thirrje njerëzimit që "të vriste" këtë njeriun e gënjyer, të mashtruar e të nënshtruar që kishte qenë për shekuj e shekuj. Mbinjeriu, ishte njeriu që ka vrarë njeriun frikacak brenda tij, njeriun e verbër, njeriun që i pëlqen të jetojë gënjeshtrën që i është shërbyer si shpëtim, duke iu nënshtruar doktrinave fetare, zotave të rremë, profetëve të rremë që e trajtojnë si skllav njeriun dhe i ofrojnë jetën e përtejmë: dikujt parajsën e dikujt ferrin. Ky lloj virtyti i rremë që përhapej nga këto lloj doktrinash, duhej "vrarë", _që të lindë mbinjeriu, njeriu i vërtetë, ai që kërkon dhe jeton me të vërtetën, ai që sfidon vetveten për t'u lartësuar._ 
> 
> Sa për referencë:
> _- Kur unë bërtas: “Mallkuar qofshin të gjithë demonët burracakë që keni në trup, që duan veç të qurraviten, të plasin duart për lutje e adhurime” ata ulërijnë: “Zarathusrtra është ateist!”
> Më shumë se të gjithë ulërijnë mjeshtërit e tyre të nënshtrimit, por pikërisht në veshët e tyre do të më pëlqente të ulërija: “Po! Unë jam Zarathustra, ateisti!”
> Ah, këta mjeshtrit e nënshtrimit! Futen kudo ku ka meskinë, të sëmurë e zgjebarak si morrat. Vetëm neveria ime më mban nga dëshira për t’i shkelmuar.
> Epo mirë, atëherë! Unë jam Zarathustra ateisti. Ku do t’i gjej të ngjashmit e mi? Të ngjashmit e mi janë të gjithë ata që i diktojnë vetes vullnetin e tyre dhe që i heqin asaj çdo lloj nënshtrimi. Unë jam Zarathustra, ateisti. E pjek çdo rast në tiganin tim. Vetëm kur piqet mirë, e quaj si ushqimin tim e i uroj mirëseardhjen.
> Po ç’iu flas e ç’iu ulërij kot, kur nuk keni veshë për të dëgjuar?!”_
> ...



Mos....paska qene dhe dikush tjeter qe e paska lexuar edhe ate qe ka lexuar hipnotizuesi lol...
Epo prap,ai mendon njesoj me Volterin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Ne e krijuam...ne e vram.  Krijuam zotin ne imazhin tone per ta ngritur njerezimin nga balta, nga instiktet kafsherore.  Por duke mos qen te aft per te qendruar ne kete rruge ndertuar mbi virtyte, rruga e vetme qe te conte drejt  umanizmit qe per nje kohe shume te gjate, mund te arriheshte vetem nepermjet 'mesazhit te Zotit', e vram.  Thjesht sepse eshte me e leht  te pranosh natyren tende te mbushur me vese dhe dobesi sesa ta luftosh.  Eshte me e leht te zvarritesh sesa te mbash peshen  e rend te  shpirtit endacak qe do te mbetet gjithmone bosh, i papermbushur thjesht per faktin se eshte  koshient se ardhje ne kete bote nuk ishte e vullnetshme dhe tani eshte i 'detyruar' per te jetuar.   Qenie qe nuk duron dote vetmine, monotonine sepse ne keto caste i shfaqet  bota ashtu sic eshte dhe jo sic e deshiron  Qenie patetike  e  mirefillet.
> 
> Pra emri i temes si shprehje eshte :  'per te gjith dhe asnje' !


Duken inteligjentet. Gezohem qe ka akoma shqiptare qe mendojne.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archon

Ka dhe nje mendim tjeter per kete ceshtje,Volteri thoshte:"Nese Zoti nuk egziston,atehere ai duhet shpikur"

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Hall i madh të paska zën ! Me nxitim të madh e ke mar këtë ateizmin tënd ?!! Pse nuk fillon të vrasësh veset e tua të këqija (askush nuk është perfekt apo jo ? ) Pastaj vrit Zotin !! Pra, bëhu më i mirë se ai Zoti që do të vrasësh, pastaj diskutojmë mbi mënyrën se si mund ta vrasim.


U bera ateist pasi lexova Biblen dhe Kuranin me logjike te ftohte.
Veset nuk i vras dot, por vetem i braktis. 
Zotin une kam kohe qe e kam vrare.

----------


## Wordless

> U bera ateist pasi lexova Biblen dhe Kuranin me logjike te ftohte.
> Veset nuk i vras dot, por vetem i braktis. 
> Zotin une kam kohe qe e kam vrare.


Gjatë  një diskutimi mes antarit Scion dhe Mesia, Scion la një bautë që do t'i shkonte edhe kësaj teme !



> Mesia,
> 
> Njeriut ne jete i bie mundesia te lexoje libra te mire si "Bibla dhe Kurani" dhe te keqinje si "Bibla dhe Kurani"
> Nuk mund te them me shume se kaq, besoj mbetesh i kenaqur :P


dmth: A mundet njeri që të bind ty se Bibla dhe Qurani janë libra të mirë ? Ashtu si nuk mund të bindet një besimtar që këta libra janë të këqinjë ! lol

----------


## PINK

> U bera ateist pasi lexova Biblen dhe Kuranin me logjike te ftohte.
> Veset nuk i vras dot, por vetem i braktis. 
> Zotin une kam kohe qe e kam vrare.


Mos, se mbase te duhet ne dite te veshtira.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Mos, se mbase te duhet ne dite te veshtira.


Faleminderit t'i kam lene ty dhe atyre qe besojne te Supermani.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Duken inteligjentet. Gezohem qe ka akoma shqiptare qe mendojne.*


Kur e thua ti...lol

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Gjatë  një diskutimi mes antarit Scion dhe Mesia, Scion la një bautë që do t'i shkonte edhe kësaj teme !
> 
> 
> dmth: A mundet njeri që të bind ty se Bibla dhe Qurani janë libra të mirë ? Ashtu si nuk mund të bindet një besimtar që këta libra janë të këqinjë ! lol


Ka plot besimtar qe jane bindur se perrallat e Bibles dhe Kuranit jane vetem perralla dhe asgje tjeter. Une kam qene besimtar, lutesha perdite dhe lexoja Biblen, por me vone pasi erdha ne kontakt me libra te tille si Antikrishti, Gjeni egoist, zoti nuk eshte i madh etj. Ajo qe kane nevoje besimtaret eshte te qenurit mendjehapur, por jo aq shume sa jane aktualisht sepse u bie truri ne Toke...

----------


## Akili-A

> Ka dhe nje mendim tjeter per kete ceshtje,Volteri thoshte:*"Nese Zoti nuk egziston,atehere ai duhet shpikur"*


edhe Nice e perkrah kete ne konkluzionet e tij. ai asnjehere nuk hodhi poshte Idene e Zotit perkundrazi ai thote qe eshte motorri i shtytjes perpara te civilizimit.

shprehja qe Zoti ka Vdekur eshte metaforike dhe thuhet ne nje kontekst te vecante, pasi Nice kundershton ne shume pika, moralin folozofik te fese, por jo idene e shpikjes se tij.

ai thote se zoti duhet veshur me norma te tjera morali nga ceshte veshur deri me sot, dhe per kete arsye ai propozon Mbinjeriun, i cili eshte ne vetvete nje zot, por me norma te tjera morali.

----------

